# Where's the best European beach you've ever been on and why?



## NickyK (30 Mar 2012)

Hey,

Where's the best European beach you've ever been on and why?


----------



## askU (30 Mar 2012)

Tramore


----------



## seantheman (30 Mar 2012)

Carrickfin blue flag in the Donegal Rosses


----------



## Centaur (30 Mar 2012)

Magnificent Gerakas beach in Zante (Zakynthos) - you get to swim with the turtles if you're lucky. No 'facilities' - just as nature made it.

Off season, Papagaya beach in the south of Lanzarote.  Again no 'facilities'.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## jonocon (30 Mar 2012)

Tarifa, at the southern most tip of Spain, you can see the Atlas mountains of Africa and it's where the Atlantic Ocean meets the Mediterranean, Sand is golden, just bliss.


----------



## NHG (31 Mar 2012)

The nicest beach we were ever on was in Sardinia, not sure of the name of it as it was on a trip from a cruise ship, pure white sand


----------



## Eithneangela (31 Mar 2012)

Any beach along the Atlantic coast in France - miles of wonderful white clean sand, with fantastic surf alongside. All beaches kept very clean by French authorities - try Moliets plage, Hossegor, Cap Breton - to name a few.


----------



## Deiseblue (31 Mar 2012)

Another vote for Tramore  - miles of sand , great views & magnificent sand hills at the far end.


----------



## Sue Ellen (31 Mar 2012)

seantheman said:


> Carrickfin blue flag in the Donegal Rosses



Second that, beautiful spot.


----------



## bullworth (31 Mar 2012)

Achill Island ; such a lack of pollution compared to Dublin and on a sunny day it rivals anywhere in the world minus the sharks, mosquitoes and other pests.

Various amazing beaches in Croatia . Zero pollution to worry about especially compared to more industrialized Italy.


----------



## mandelbrot (31 Mar 2012)

Another (heavily biased) vote for Tramore!


----------



## diem (31 Mar 2012)

In my opinion the best beach would be Praia de Batata in Lagos Portugal as it is in the centre of town beautiful sandy beach ,wonderful rock formations, what more could one wish for?


----------



## browtal (1 Apr 2012)

Beach we enjoyed most was in Northern Spain, cant remember the name.

 All 5 of us then had a wonderful time in the large waves that filled your swim suits with stones from the beach. It was almost impossible to get on your feet with the rough waves.
 The nicest beach we were on was in the Bahamas, beautiful white warm sand and turquoise
water. BB Q on beach, local fish and other local produce. Wonderful. Browtal


----------



## Patty C (1 Apr 2012)

Achill Island ; such a lack of pollution compared to Dublin and on a sunny day it rivals anywhere in the world minus the sharks, mosquitoes and other pests.
I was in Keem Bay this afternoon, where both sky and sea were the most wonderful blue. A family or large group of about 30 people of all ages swam and played football on the beach.
A nice site on April 1st..


----------



## anastasiablu (1 Apr 2012)

seantheman said:


> Carrickfin blue flag in the Donegal Rosses



Don't be telling...........


----------



## amtc (2 Apr 2012)

Mellieha BEach in MAlta


----------



## bcol1 (2 Apr 2012)

Zlatni Rat beach on the island of Croatia - for the most unusual beach with stunning views. 
Dubrovnik beach - for the gorgeous view of Dubrovnik city walls. 
Alvor in Portugal - for miles of golden sand with lovely restaurants along the way, and a little marina at the far end.


----------



## Guns N Roses (2 Apr 2012)

bcol1 said:


> Zlatni Rat beach on the island of Croatia - for the most unusual beach with stunning views.


 
I think you mean Zlatni Rat on the Island of Brac, Croatia.

Yes. I agree. It is one of the best beaches in Europe. Been there twice before. Going again this year.


----------



## timmy (2 Apr 2012)

ballyconigar beach,,,blackwater,,,,co.wexford,,,,,,heaven


----------



## Firefly (4 Apr 2012)

Nikki Beach at the back of St. Tropez


----------



## Purple (4 Apr 2012)

Deiseblue said:


> Another vote for Tramore  - miles of sand , great views & magnificent sand hills at the far end.



Yea, but when you turn around from the sea you're faces with... tramore!


----------



## Deiseblue (4 Apr 2012)

Purple said:


> Yea, but when you turn around from the sea you're faces with... tramore!



Apart from the hurdy gurdy aspect of the seafront ( far too common for a sophisticate like yourself  ) Tramore is quite a pretty town with decent restaurants & fine pubs.


----------



## Purple (4 Apr 2012)

Deiseblue said:


> Apart from the hurdy gurdy aspect of the seafront ( far too common for a sophisticate like yourself  ) Tramore is quite a pretty town with decent restaurants & fine pubs.


I spent many a summers day in Tramore as a nipper on the hurdy gurdy's and I've brought the kids plenty of times as well. Great fun was had by all. The rubbish food in the pubs and restaurants  everywhere along the sea front is the main problem in Tramore (that and the fact that the Splash World place is utterly mankey; there's a carpet of plasters and pubic hair in the changing rooms).   
My point is it's not the French Riviera and it’s not even Lahinch or Inchydoney or Banna (Kerry) or even Sandymount.


----------



## Leper (4 Apr 2012)

Deiseblue is right. Waterford was a stomping ground for me in the 1970s and the nearby Tramore was a great spot. The Hi-B, the Majestic, the Doneraile Walk, the Beach, what was the name of the ballroom where we listened to Dickie, the Royal, the Big 8, the Dixies, the Táin performed by Horslips, the Freshmen, the memories are flooding back.

Is the diving board still in Newtown Cove? Many's the night after a few large bottles I dived into the deep water even in winter. The Metal Man where young females hopped around it on one leg ensuring they would be married within the year. I'm not forgetting nearby Annestown either. Yes, and Woodstown and while I'm at it Passage East complete with its New Geneva Barracks. The history, the culture, the craic. Perhaps we are all becoming too sophisticated now?

I think the country's first discotheque (please note not 'disco') was run there by a guy called Mike Kent. 

And the fishing off the beach in Tramore. I remember the foxes in the sand-dunes behind. Down the road you have/had Dunmore East. Another gem of the south east. Katie Reilly's kitchen was another great pub and probably one of the first super-pubs.  What about Rockets? Is the bar still there.

I think I have just launched another sales brochure for the sunny south east. I'm approaching my 60th - I think I'll head down Memory Lane and relive the 70s again.


----------



## Deiseblue (4 Apr 2012)

Purple said:


> I spent many a summers day in Tramore as a nipper on the hurdy gurdy's and I've brought the kids plenty of times as well. Great fun was had by all. The rubbish food in the pubs and restaurants  everywhere along the sea front is the main problem in Tramore (that and the fact that the Splash World place is utterly mankey; there's a carpet of plasters and pubic hair in the changing rooms).
> My point is it's not the French Riviera and it’s not even Lahinch or Inchydoney or Banna (Kerry) or even Sandymount.



Last time I checked there were no pubs or restaurants along the seafront in Tramore - perhaps your memory is playing tricks on you !

One of Ireland's best chippers is on the seafront - Dooleys & there are a number of excellent cafes down by the surf club.

All this is however off topic - the beach itself is definitely one of the finest I've been on - a view shared by other posters !


----------



## Deiseblue (4 Apr 2012)

Leper , I think the Ballroom in question was the Atlantic where Roy Orbison & Thin Lizzy played back in the day.

I always remember the boats landing on the beach & selling the freshly caught mackerel & the yearly soccer competition on the beach - fiercely fought.

Rockets is still going - best colcannon & ribs in Ireland.

I never dared go off the diving board in Newtown Cove , settled for jumping off the pier - perhaps a few large bottles would have settled my nerves !

Annestown was where we went to harvest periwinkles & Dunmore was where we camped on the flat rocks before going drinking in the Strand & the Butcher Powers & then off to the disco in the Haven .

Your post brought back great memories - thanks.


----------



## Purple (4 Apr 2012)

Deiseblue said:


> Last time I checked there were no pubs or restaurants along the seafront in Tramore - perhaps your memory is playing tricks on you !
> 
> One of Ireland's best chippers is on the seafront - Dooleys & there are a number of excellent cafes down by the surf club.
> 
> All this is however off topic - the beach itself is definitely one of the finest I've been on - a view shared by other posters !


Sorry, I meant the area across the road from the hurdy gurdy's, where the arcades are and up along that road. There's afew pubs and a few restaurants further back but none of them are any good. I wouldn't describe the Cafes I've been in as excellent (though it's a year or two since I was there).

The beach is very good, top notch, maybe top 5 in the country, maybe, but not world class.
Dunmore East; great spot.


----------



## Deiseblue (4 Apr 2012)

Purple said:


> Sorry, I meant the area across the road from the hurdy gurdy's, where the arcades are and up along that road. There's afew pubs and a few restaurants further back but none of them are any good. I wouldn't describe the Cafes I've been in as excellent (though it's a year or two since I was there).
> 
> The beach is very good, top notch, maybe top 5 in the country, maybe, but not world class.
> Dunmore East; great spot.



That's the problem of not knowing the area , Rockets , Alfie Hales , the Vic & Powers are great pubs - the Esquire & Rockets are renowned for their food & attract many diners both locals & from the fine metropolis down the road & from discerning visitors !

The beach is indeed top notch as evidenced by the many kudos from other posters and is excellent for swimming & surfing & to my mind is definitely the best in Ireland - but everyone to their own.


----------



## notagardener (4 Apr 2012)

I find it hard to name the best 'European' beach I've been on, but I do remember spending a scorching sunny week years ago in Donegal (honest). Silver Strand (Trabane) beach at Malin Beg near Glencolumbkille was paradise that week!!

Ireland as beautiful as any, if only we got the weather


----------



## Leper (4 Apr 2012)

notagardener said:


> Ireland as beautiful as any, if only we got the weather


 
If only . . . famous words in Ireland.  I know Glencolmcille also, another great spot, magnificent beach with a couple of hundred steps down to it.

Tramore Beach = Definitely top notch, no question about it. I think that if you walk down it for quite a bit you will come to a huge red brick house (I think Gilbert O'Sullivan was in the course of purchasing it once from a Mrs Klem).

There was a fairly good pitch and putt course also just off the beach which was an attraction.  I think it was built on though which was a mistake.

If you google "Seahorse Tramore Bay" you will learn of the disaster of the Seahorse ship ferrying troops from England to relieve the garrisson in Cork.  Very sad at the loss of life, but every bit as gripping as the story of the Titanic later. Subsequently, the Metal Man was placed on the headland as a warning to shipping.


----------



## Purple (4 Apr 2012)

Deiseblue said:


> to my mind is definitely the best in Ireland - but everyone to their own.



indeed


----------

